# '97 e39 radio reception



## tdawg183 (Mar 20, 2006)

Are there any keys to diagnosing a week radio signal? My Ford Ranger truck gets better reception than my 528. It use to work fine and I can't name the initial time period that I noticed it going south. What I can say is that I have changed a lot of audio stuff in the car since I purchased it. I'll list the changes here and see if anything stands out as the culprit.

1: Swapped out the MID due to messed up screen. The new MID is the 3 button kind with telephone and BC controls... The original one was only a 2 button with audio and clock buttons.
-I believe that this is the culprit as I've heard of 3-series owners replacing their HUs with newer versions and they have to replace another part of the system to get it matched up... I have not done the latter.

2: unplugged the factory amp and now use a 4-channel blaupunkt for speakers.

3: All speakers have been replaced with MB Quart

4: HD DICE is connected with Stealth antenna... I've unconnected this before and it doesn't help the reception.


Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tdawg183 (Mar 20, 2006)

This may help others but it didn't do much for me. Apparantly if the radio is set to the wrong location it will not properly pick up US stations.

1) Switch on service mode (switch on radio and press ***8221;m***8221; button within 8 seconds)
2) Now press the ***8221;+ button***8221; as many times as required until ***8221;AREA***8221; is displayed in the radio display.
3) Use ***8221;Station button 1***8221; now to select the suitable AREA in the menu and switch off the radio (AREA is stored).


----------



## mesallem (Mar 28, 2008)

i had this same problem, port for the anntena inside the tape player, the tape player handles everything, as soon as i replaced that, radio stations were back up...


----------

